# Orchid ooth hatching time and temperature...



## Love2read (Jan 15, 2014)

With it being winter I've been trying to keep my critter room(which is where I keep my mantids) around 75 degrees, but it tends to vary and flux between 70-80.

My question is how will this effect the time it takes for an Orchid ootheca to hatch and will it hatch at all?...

I have 2 ooths with the oldest being hatched 11/11/13, so it's been 9 weeks.

I did cut off a teeny, tiny bit from one end of the oldest ooth to make sure that it wasn't infertile or dried out and it was definitely fertile(there was gooeyness...I felt bad for cutting it  ). 

Should I just keep on doing what I'm doing and keep it well-sprayed and warm? Or should I put them into a tank under a light to get the temps up a little bit higher for them?


----------



## kingmatt (Jan 15, 2014)

i would say a bit higher and p.s cna u put me one you waiting list


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nine weeks seems a bit long to me. The temp is ok. Warm up to 85 is ok with not too cool at night. I sprayed mine every other day and kept the container very humid. It is important to keep the container free of water droplets at the hatch time or nymphs will stick to the water droplets.


----------



## myzticalboi (Jan 16, 2014)

My orchid ooth took about 3 months to hatch. Hatched out about 60 nymphs or so. hope for the best.


----------



## Love2read (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks you guys(gals)! I'm trying not to worry since it's obviously still fertile, but I guess it's only natural for mommies to worry.  Hopefully they'll hatch out soon! I'm so excited to see adorable little Orchid babies! &lt;3 It's going to be hard not to want to keep every last one, ha ha.


----------

